# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Doorlopend verkouden

## annekesmitvansoest

ben doorlopend verkouden, buis van eustachius zit dicht sinds juni
hevige oorpijn en druk op oren en harde toon.
Heb al enige jaren last van oorsuizen, dus buisjes kunnen niet geplaatst
worden.Geen allergie.Neusspray,antibiotica,prednison,betahisti ne helpt niet.
Wie heeft er tips?

----------


## integra

Hallo,
Sint-Hildegard helpt zeker.

hildegardvonbingen.nl
groetjes

----------

